# Andy Hampsten 7-Eleven Huffy



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

The LBS where I hang out was purchased from the original owner some years ago. He recently came back to work there a day or two a week just for something to keep him busy. I had heard stories about him having this bike and I asked him about it. He brought it in for us to see. He has talked to Andy about it. This bike was a back up bike for Andy in the 1988 Giro d'Italia which Andy won. As far as I know, the pump and seat bag have been added, everything else is just like it was in the Giro. I thought you might like to see it too.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

beautiful bike....does he ride it much or is it usually wall art?


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> beautiful bike....does he ride it much or is it usually wall art?


Mostly wall art.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I can't blame him...I'd do the same


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> I can't blame him...I'd do the same


He well knows what he has. He has been contacted by Serotta and some museum. They would both like to have the bike. He told me that he was trying to make up his mind which direction to go. I don't think he is in any hurry.


----------



## takmanjapan (Mar 24, 2004)

*Wonder if its a ...*

Lots of debate as to who built Andy' s rig. It was published that his main Giro 88 bike was made by Landshark. Wonder if his back-up was, too or if it was made by Serotta.


----------



## hayduke1972 (Oct 3, 2007)

His primary bike was in fact made by John Slawta (Landshark).









But Serotta was the primary builder for the team's "Huffy" bikes. The story I heard was that Serotta was unable to get custom bikes done in time for the Giro so some riders (including Andy) went to other builders to get their bikes done. 

I don't know if the backup bike is a Landshark or a Serotta, but I'll bet if you e-mail John...he'd know


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

That bike is amazing. I'd love to get the Hampsten replica.


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

wow beautiful....thanks for sharing


----------



## dmar836 (Nov 17, 2007)




----------



## lousylegs (Jul 15, 2005)

That is a great looking bike and though I know that often used pro bikes get sold out the back of the team truck at the end of the year (or so the stories go that I have heard), it is cool to know what happened to some of those bikes. 

I wonder how many riders just buy their bikes themselves? I know that Zabel has quite a collection of bikes, but he is about the only pro that I have heard of that has a large collection.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

lousylegs said:


> That is a great looking bike and though I know that often used pro bikes get sold out the back of the team truck at the end of the year (or so the stories go that I have heard), it is cool to know what happened to some of those bikes.


I think those days are over. Discovery/Tailwind Sports sold their bikes on paceline.com and then what was left over went on Ebay. Navigators and now I guess they are known as Team Type 1 always has a booth at Veloswap in Denver where they sell all their gear including their bikes. Veloswap traditionally has also had a handful of Colorado based pros selling their bikes/gear each year. Over the years I've seen Pate, Creed, Olsen, Vaughters, Roll, and a few lesser knowns making some end of season cash.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Hampsten Cycles sells a retro-style giro bike but I do not know if it's a copy - I doubt it.


----------



## spinwax (Nov 28, 2007)

Enjoy.


----------



## regisphilbin (Jan 26, 2008)

Recent Article on Andy Hampsten's Original Team Bike...

http://www.cyclingnews.com/features...dy-hampstens-1988-7-eleven-huffy-giro-ditalia


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

I noticed the main bike has internal cable routing while the back up has cable guides on the top tube. The rear dopouts look different on the two bikes. And the back up has fastback stays brazed to the seat tube clamp. The main bike has them mounted differently. My guess is the main bike is a Slawta and the back up is Serotta.


----------



## williamf777 (Jun 4, 2004)

Different fork crowns was the first thing I noticed.


----------



## regisphilbin (Jan 26, 2008)

yes...one unicrown, one lugged...


----------



## aptivaboy (Nov 21, 2009)

Different decal options, too: chainstay Serotta on one, not the other, plus the headtube flag apepars to not be there on the Serotta?


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Interesting brake cable routing, looks like they switched the L-R levers to run the cable on the outside and over. Hmm....


----------



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

*TDF lugs...it's definitely a Serotta*

The "TdF" cut-away lugs are Serotta-specific parts and are present on this bike. Kelly Bedford (formerly of Serotta) designed the lugs back in 1986.

The lugs on this bike leads me to believe that it is definitley Serotta-built. 

Texbike


----------



## Bridgey (Mar 26, 2003)

Does anyone know of anywhere where we can get some video of Andy's awesome ride that day?


----------



## dookie (Oct 1, 2007)

what's the debate? says right here, 'twas a 'huffy'!

:idea: 



spinwax said:


> Enjoy.


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

I always wanted to get a classic lugged Serotta like a Colorado or Atlanta. Too bad Serotta only offers a tig with carbon fork version now.


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

I saw this posted over at the Serotta forum. Quite timely

http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/historic-pro-bike-andy-hampstens-1988-7-eleven-huffy-giro-ditalia


----------

